# My Music Presentation - 5 The Sound of MUSIC



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

eh!!!
as been given an uninvite!!
as the rush been ged walt
as the spendeth the time
make the hends at the close
at the tense er at the lungs
maneth zenith is to rhyme
the buba flocket' en klinsk
hey en baby do u wanna dansk?
ze machen de history
thus en job for me
thus a pre-elected drop en band
bam en bis upturned prudeith
to the rhythm of boobi to the beat
The sound of MUSIC
bang bang 
this upturned to the rhythm to beat
The sound of MUSIC
to the hip to the top
to the heart beat POP
to the freestyle rock
en that never gonna stop
en president become einstrock
his property heist to MUSIC
The sound of MUSIC

can't u hear the bands playing
can u feel the body swaying?
can u feel the groove
and better start to loose?
step in time to rhythm
and move ur feet to the beat
hey everybody 
give me a seek a chance
to the ginuniverse once soldout
The sound of MUSIC

I feel the trescend pants on
hear me by the judge by what i say
i led the people's voice
to bring back the band from the grave
to the vienna n' the italian day
doing their rhythm auf the BLUES
and the jailhouse rock 
stuck ent them use
ent who?
inspire thus file a graph 
get bigger than the dinner at bell
en make maximillian music 
for the boys and girls 
at a big town day
The sound of MUSIC

at celt desrespect
at sittin down dazzle by the bay
listen to the band
listen to the big band
to the pretty band 
at a depth
pret boo hard

hey listen to the band
listen to the band
won't you 
listen to the band
bang bang
so so 
sound of MUSIC
luft luft bru bru
The sound of MUSIC

Hey stella mcartney
cold party too
dancin to the baby blues
hey dady don't u bother me
as it gonna be a moraccan rule day
i give the children what they want
the children revertical pray
hear the trains passed on 
and the james what said
its the peoples' voice
bring the fav band from the grave
told the australian 
he is sitting on doze in on the bay
hear the children what they want 
and the children do their boogy
to the boogy
bang bang
to the boogy pants ho
uuuuh la la hey ho
hey ho
bang bang to the boogy
to the rhythm 
The sound of MUSIC

1. Auf der Kluft - falco karoake





2. I could never be your love - white town karoake





3. That does impresses me much - shania twain karoake


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Utterly brilliant


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like Chaucer.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much. But Chaucer who?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think he's talking about Jeff


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Bellbottom, you just made my day.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Sounds like Chaucer.


Geoffrey chaucer, you mean? he was of prehistory times when there were castles in this world. He is known as the father of english literature. Well me is just a modest man far from being compared to such a noble person. You mean the english mother tongue hail (meaning pronunciation) i have is of like old times english of 12th century(or maybe 450 a.d.)....which i never copied from anyone. Irish english mixed with german english as well.
Many indians i have seen out of a millions, speak created modern day bombay hinglish which was popular in 90s till a decade and then vanished. 
Well there are some rare somewhere who speak older forms of english coming of the ages in india which sounds very sweet...
its like cat which were perhaps from england castle age bombay again came into being existence even after ages.....
I am watching this movie....
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...720p-blu-ray-aflamonlinee-org-mkv_shortfilms#

"Just as rose is to beauty and it has thorns is to pains"


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

If i were then to co-ordinate a symphony, then i would choose "jeanny" song from falco. The music symphony created by many a violinists, violas, harp, bassoons, trombones, flute.

how to do a screenshot on a pc






The silent in which the violin and violas music tarang flows and takes it to higher notes. And then recedes in a gracious scale...smoother note.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

And the clarinet as the base theme....


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

4. Alone - bee gees karoake


----------

